# I'm finally getting my new puppy this weekend!



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

After all the drama with the last pup see here if interested:
German Shepherds : German Shepherd Dog Forums

I'm finally getting a puppy this Saturday. I truly thought I could wait until Saturday to post but I can't wait any longer!!!

Introducing Archer von Nadar. Call name "Finnick"...


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Oh my!!! So cute!!! Look at that coat! Congratulations Lauren!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Isn't Nadar Q's kennel?


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes it is Nigel!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> Yes it is Nigel!


Didn't want to butcher her user name, lol! I tried the link but it goes to the GSD home page.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Perhaps it was because I used the link from the mobile site. Maybe this will work:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-oh-no-please-help.html?nocache=1411608439828


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I've been watching these pups. So excited for you!!!


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Very pretty, congrats!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats Lauren on a super puppy. Archer is the whole package - lovely structure, excellent temperament, balanced drives, and lots of personality. I think you two will go far in whatever venue you choose you explore. Very excited to have him in such a loving and dedicated home. This litter has exceeded my expectations and so far everyone has had very nice things to say about their pups. Congrats again - can't wait to follow you two on your journey together


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Enjoy your new pup!  You'll have a blast I'm sure


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I understand why you couldn't wait.
He's gorgeous! Love that coat. 
Have fun and post lots of pics along the way.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats, he is adorable! I saw the pics on FB, I'm glad he's going to someone on the board so we can get updates.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!! Very cute baby!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Love this puppy! Congrats : ) Well worth the wait for the right puppy to come along!!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Very cute! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

He's adorable!! Congrats


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Haha so cute  love the crazy ear


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

pup is gorgeous. Looks like he takes being a puppy very seriously. 

Jelpy


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Who could say no to that face! What a treasure! Enjoy every minute with your new baby.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You are very lucky! 

Enjoy that sweet baby, and please stick around so we can see him grow into the gorgeous dog he will be very soon. And enjoy being able to pick him up. I really miss that.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind replies. I can't believe I will be finally meeting him tomorrow!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Very cute! Congrats on the soon to be new addition!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful pup from a very caring breeder.

Big congrats!!!!


----------

